# Corvette: Rebuilding an Icon



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Show on Discovery right now about the development of the C6. Ring footage. Fun stuff.

Will be on again at 11pm EDT tonight.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Yesterday was for the Ford guys...today the Chevy guys. :thumbup: 

The Vette show is better than the Mustang show was last night.


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Show on Discovery right now about the development of the C6. Ring footage. Fun stuff.
> 
> Will be on again at 11pm EDT tonight.


'am already on the bandwagon.

just have to see how the 427c.i. car shakes out.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I will be checking out the 11PM showing. :thumbs:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up clyde - it's on at 8PDT here.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

that's what testing and development is about.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Really interesting. 

I want to be an autobahn test driver.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

rumratt said:


> But then they said they went back to the original design after the "fix" didn't cool the brakes....


Let's face it, the car is not designed with .de as the primary market, and so, braking in the end, is just not that important to GM. At least brakes that can compete with P car big reds. :thumbdwn:

I don't want a car build with 0 to 60, 1/4 mile, and 75mph speed limit as the primary design parameters. 

AND WTF IS UP WITH THAT STEERING WHEEL? Where are the thumb hooks at 9 and 3? :thumbdwn:

That said, the car certainly is a nice step forward from the C5.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Just stumbled across it. Was an interesting show. I kind of thought it funny how heavily they masked the car. I was surprised to see that they tested on the 'ring.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jever said:


> Just stumbled across it. Was an interesting show. I kind of thought it funny how heavily they masked the car. I was surprised to see that they tested on the 'ring.


It was more of a half arsed marketing ploy than testing. 

You get front lift problem at the ring and you decided to keep the lift problem because the brakes were overheating? Sounds like bad design and half arsed R&D to me. :thumbdwn:

I have said it before and I'll say it again. GM should marketing the Vette like it should be marketed, to American muscle car fans. It was never designed with the ring and the Autobahn as the primary design parameters, and therefore, should not pretend to be one with such credentials. Be who you are. It is good at 0 to 60, slalom tests, and 1/4 mile. It's got a massive engine with lots of HP for bench racer bragging rights. What it doesn't have, is the right to claim a spot as an equal with German sports cars. :flame:

What driver used to the German steering wheel setup will find the Vette steering wheel acceptable? :dunno: The marketing department should leave the German playground to the German sports cars, just like the German sports cars stay away from the trap speed, five gazzilion cyclinder engine with 25 liter displacement, and 1.21 gigawatt salalom.

"My 50K car is just as fast as your over priced fern piece of $#%!"

Just smile and nod.  :bigpimp:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Stuka said:


> It was more of a half arsed marketing ploy than testing.
> 
> You get front lift problem at the ring and you decided to keep the lift problem because the brakes were overheating? Sounds like bad design and half arsed R&D to me. :thumbdwn:
> 
> ...


Any negative opinions on GM or the Vette on the 'ring you would care to share?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

People can say whatever BS they want about the new Corvette, but it is the best performance value out there. The car is within reach of most middle incomes unlike most other high performance cars.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> People can say whatever BS they want about the new Corvette, but it is the best performance value out there. The car is within reach of most middle incomes unlike most other high performance cars.


 :stupid: and I'll be taking a good long look at the Z06 when it arrives, and that car may be the first American car I ever buy.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

> What it doesn't have, is the right to claim a spot as an equal with German sports cars


What does Corvette need to be accepted in the so-called German sports car club ?

And how many members does the German sports club have ? :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> It was more of a half arsed marketing ploy than testing.
> 
> :blah: :jack: :blah: :jack: :blah: :jack:
> 
> ...


Expected tripe from a card carrying badgist.

_Corvette: Good enough for Bruce Lee._ :thumbup:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I never thought I'd own a Vette in my life but I have to say that for the money the current Z06 is an awesome performance machine, for twice the price I would hope that a Porsche or any other vehicle would be better in some respects, it will still never match the "oomph" of a V8 out of the corner


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Stuka said:


> At least brakes that can compete with P car big reds. :thumbdwn:


The Turbo needs it because of its significant extra weight.

Though, I wonder if we threw the $75,000+ that the Corvette owner saved into the trunk whether or not the weights would be similar. :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> What does Corvette need to be accepted in the so-called German sports car club ?
> 
> And how many members does the German sports club have ? :dunno:


The point being that the whole Nurburgring stunt was just stupid. :thumbdwn:

If they really wanted to make the car perform on the ring, then they should not dismiss the front end lift issue. Lift problem and braking problem are not an either or scenario. Can you imagine BMW or Porsche testing team go "well, I know we have lift problems, but hey, who's gonna drive on the ring anyway?" THEN WHY TEST IT THERE? WTF FOR IF NOT PURE MARKETING BS? Both need to be addressed. It's just such a half arse attempt that looked more like marketing than anything else to me. :tsk:

The Vette is primarily a U.S. market car, so focus on that. 0 to 60, 1/4 mile, slalom, etc. Things that most people here care about, and leave the ring to the Germans. :thumbup:

And 50K for an American car is a big chunk of change, why it still doesn't come with brakes that are like the big reds is beyond me. :dunno: And yes, I will say the same thing when the new M3 comes out. I don't understand why it's so difficult to fit good brakes from the factory?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

nate said:


> The Turbo needs it because of its significant extra weight.
> 
> Though, I wonder if we threw the $75,000+ that the Corvette owner saved into the trunk whether or not the weights would be similar. :dunno:


Sure, and the GT2 and the GT3? 

"If I spend the blah blah $$ I saved on buying the Evo, RX8, or whatever car on mods, my car will be faster than yours." Yeah sure, and you also a factory R&D team to test the aerodynamics of the car and other performance issues for you too? :thumbdwn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Expected tripe from a card carrying badgist.


I thought that I was the "technological chauvanist?"


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Stuka said:


> "If I spend the blah blah $$ I saved on buying the Evo, RX8, or whatever car on mods, my car will be faster than yours." Yeah sure, and you also a factory R&D team to test the aerodynamics of the car and other performance issues for you too? :thumbdwn:


I said nothing about mods. If we were talking about that, a C6 with $75,000 in mods would no doubt RAPE a 911 Turbo.

I was talking about stock performance; it sure does sound like you are bitter that an off the shelf product from GM can run an identical Nurburgring time :dunno:

Though, I doubt a Corvette weighed down to equal value (i.e., $75,000 in cash) could keep up. It might be 10 seconds slower.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

nate said:


> I said nothing about mods. If we were talking about that, a C6 with $75,000 in mods would no doubt RAPE a 911 Turbo.
> 
> I was talking about stock performance; it sure does sound like you are bitter that an off the shelf product from GM can run an identical Nurburgring time :dunno:
> 
> Though, I doubt a Corvette weighed down to equal value (i.e., $75,000 in cash) could keep up. It might be 10 seconds slower.


Let me put it another way, I don't care that it's cheaper, the way it was designed and built means that I will not buy one. I don't want a low tech engine with 5000 liter displacement that makes the same amount of HP as most German sports cars with engine half its size, I just don't care for it. :dunno:

We have had this discussion before, and basically, for 50K, I will stick with the M3 for the SMG, for the 8K rpm 333HP 6 throttle bodies engine with F1 piston speed.

In essence, unless the car is designed with .de as a primary market focus, it won't suit my driving style, and I will not buy one. The stupid lack of thumb hooks at 9 and 3 means it's not a car that I can live with out of the box. How can they miss this?


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Dismissing an entire car for its steering wheel? Sheesh....Buyer/owner connotations aside, the motoring press on both sides of the pond has pretty universally lauded the C6. Mr. Stuka has given the car its first negative review.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> I thought that I was the "technological chauvanist?"


 That too, but that's a different story.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> Let me put it another way, I don't care that it's cheaper, the way it was designed and built means that I will not buy one. I don't want a low tech engine with 5000 liter displacement that makes the same amount of HP as most German sports cars with engine half its size, I just don't care for it. :dunno:
> 
> We have had this discussion before, and basically, for 50K, I will stick with the M3 for the SMG, for the 8K rpm 333HP 6 throttle bodies engine with F1 piston speed.
> 
> In essence, unless the car is designed with .de as a primary market focus, it won't suit my driving style, and I will not buy one. The stupid lack of thumb hooks at 9 and 3 means it's not a car that I can live with out of the box. How can they miss this?


Driven one yet?

If not, you're whistlin' dixie.

We have had this conversation before, but like a train wreck, I just can't look away.

Ford builds car that is cheaper by more than 2/3 than Porsche's vaunted GT, and by every measure apparently far easier to live with and drive in the real world, but it's crap because the bore center spacing on its engine is the same as an engine that is used in a pickup truck.

Chevrolet builds a car that is cheaper by 1/2 than a 911 Turbo, yet that is apparently just as fast not just in straight-line speed but also around the Nurburgring, but it is crap because the engine is too big (!) and the steering wheel doesn't have 9 and 3 thumb hooks.

Cadillac builds a car that can lap the 'ring faster than an E39 M5 and costs 2/3 as much, but it is presumably crap because it's engine is too big and probably because the Cadillac badge is too shiny.

There's really nothing more to say than that.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

I wonder how many people would have known about the lift issue had that piece of info not been shared on the show.

Just curious, does anyone know the speed at which the lift problem surfaces?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mtbscott said:


> Dismissing an entire car for its steering wheel? Sheesh....Buyer/owner connotations aside, the motoring press on both sides of the pond has pretty universally lauded the C6. Mr. Stuka has given the car its first negative review.


I drive on the track a lot, and not being able to hold the steering wheel properly is just well, I don't know where to begin. How does one steer a vehicle? Right, by using the steering wheel. If I can't hold the steering wheel in the proper position, then I surely won't enjoy driving it. That goes for any car, not just the Vette, it just so happens that the Vette also has a steering wheel that is just stupid. :thumbdwn:

Dismissing a car because of the steering wheel? Sure, why not? People dismiss the new M5 because of SMG, and SMG actually makes the car go faster, whereas an f'ed up steering wheel does nothing but hinders one's driving enjoyment. I can't even imagine driving around any track not having a proper steering wheel. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JST said:


> Driven one yet?
> 
> If not, you're whistlin' dixie.
> 
> ...


You know I think that the CGT sucks too.  It would have been a much closer Enzo competitor had they not cut the roof and put it a proper better than BMW SMGIII sequential box, but they chose to make it a poseur cab. :thumbdwn:

I explained why thumb hooks are important, all German sports cars have it, heck, all F cars have it too, or the Lambo, or the Elise, or just about everybody who builds sports cars. If you can't see why that kind of steering wheel hinders ones enjoyment in driving a car that's attached to it, then there's nothing more to say to that. 

I think by now you know what is important to me in a car, and the CTS-V does not have the top end that a delimited M5 does, why I dunno. 

Further on the Ford GT, in that price range, I would not buy it, or the CGT, or the Gallardo. In that price range, there is only one car, the 04 version of the 996 GT2, in Speed Yellow, of course. :thumbup: :bigpimp: The GT2 has a race proven engine, has no oil pan, and no electronic drivers aide to save hamfisted drivers from themselves. It has the top end, and did I mention I love the design of the M64 block?


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Stuka said:


> I thought that I was the "technological chauvanist?"


hi stuka boy.

i'm ont one of those people who tell 911 owners (being one formerly) that my cheap car is as fast as theirs.

i don'[t need to justify it like that. testing at the 'ring is important as a metric for selling the car overseas. that the now obsolete c5z06 did the nurburgring in sub 8 minutes is meaningful to the target american audience (i.e. car guys) as well as europeans who wouldn't otherwise know the car from a TVR tuscan.

do i think it's kickass that a low tech, lightweight car can lap the 'ring as fast as a gt3? of course i do. but i don't fool myself into thinking that i wouldn't need some work on certain aspects of the car to be a true gt3 class car. to be honest with you, though, a scca t1 suspension, big brakes and some aero don't cost that much. i got my car for 40,000. you can do that math, but you can do that there are many ways to go about achieving the same spec's. and you cannot argue against the corvette for lack of heritage, either, like lambos, for example.

i agree that the steering wheel is stupid, but remember the corporation that builds the car. it is amazing the car can do what it does considering it is GM.

it won't keep me from getting a 7.0 litre z06, though. you know that i'm as much an auto chauvinist as you are, too.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Are these not thumbhooks?

They look like them to me. :dunno:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

e46Christian said:


> I wonder how many people would have known about the lift issue had that piece of info not been shared on the show.
> 
> Just curious, does anyone know the speed at which the lift problem surfaces?


Did you know that all P cars are wind tunnel tested to their top speed? The car was rock steady at 185mph on normal pavements, no lift, no nothing. In fact, the owners manual actually tells you to not drive the car past 75mph if the spoiler raising mechanism is broken. :yikes:

That's the point, if you are going to pull this stunt about the car being .de environment "certified," then it better be rock steady at its top speed, or be able to cruise at 175mph without braking or lift issues. Otherwise, it's just marketing ploy to show people footages of the ring and the Autobahn. 

And yes, I know you east coast guys have oppresive speed enforcement problem, but we don't out west.  But of course, I drive the speed limit always. :angel:

EDIT: Sorry, the manual actually says 75mph, and not 45mph. Below 45mph is when the spoiler retracts...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

nate said:


> Are these not thumbhooks?
> 
> They look like them to me. :dunno:


They are at the wrong place. Come one, you know what I am talking about. 

The 9 and 3 thumb hooks that even my E30 325is has. :thumbup:


----------



## Bill Dance (Jul 21, 2003)

The C6 is outstanding. Not only does it drive like it costs twice as much, but it also looks like it. From up close, it makes the C5 look like ****.

On the other hand, GM (US) only makes one decent driver's car, so it better be good. Every BMW is outstanding.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Bill Dance said:


> The C6 is outstanding.


But, but...how can the C6 be outstanding? It wasn't designed for the .de market  and it doesn't have a proper steering wheel. :tsk:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> But, but...how can the C6 be outstanding? It wasn't designed for the .de market  and it doesn't have a proper steering wheel. :tsk:


 ...and too big an engine with too much horsepower too...aye carumba, what a piece of ****.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Did you know that all P cars are wind tunnel tested to their top speed? The car was rock steady at 185mph on normal pavements, no lift, no nothing. In fact, the owners manual actually tells you to not drive the car past 45mph if the spoiler raising mechanism is broken. :yikes:
> 
> :angel:


I'm confused here, bro. Porsche tells you to not drive over 45mph if the electronic rear spoiler is broken? No stability over 45mph w/out assistance on either the front or rear end w/out moving parts seems crazy to me. The front lift on the Vette issue seemed to be at high speeds from what I recall. I'm fighting the flu and was drowsy w/ drugs last night watching the show, but the lift issue didn't appear to happen until like 100+speeds. Not being able to take an 80+k car even on to the highway if the spoiler is broken as compared to being able to drive a Vette to the dealership to get fixed is a big difference in things to me. Perhaps I"m just reading things wrong. Cold/flu drugs are playing serious mind games w/ me right now.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jever said:


> I'm confused here, bro. Porsche tells you to not drive over 45mph if the electronic rear spoiler is broken? No stability over 45mph w/out assistance on either the front or rear end w/out moving parts seems crazy to me. The front lift on the Vette issue seemed to be at high speeds from what I recall. I'm fighting the flu and was drowsy w/ drugs last night watching the show, but the lift issue didn't appear to happen until like 100+speeds. Not being able to take an 80+k car even on to the highway if the spoiler is broken as compared to being able to drive a Vette to the dealership to get fixed is a big difference in things to me. Perhaps I"m just reading things wrong. Cold/flu drugs are playing serious mind games w/ me right now.


So, we are talking about:

Turbo/GT2/GT3, movable wing/fixed wing not being stable without the down force that was *designed* into the car.

Vette with plain bad aerodynamic design from the factory.

Hmm, so it is a bad thing when the manufacture tells you not to drive the car because a part of it that was designed to stabilize the car all the way to the top speed is broken?  BTW, at 185mph, "Butthead" even tried letting go of the steering wheel, and the car tracked dead straight, and felt as planted as can be. That is what a sports car designed to go 300km/h on the Autobahn by normal German drivers drive like. :thumbup:

And you said that the lift issue doesn't surface until 100+ speed? That's precisely the point. I need a car that was designed with .de as a primary focus, where instability at 100+ is looked at seriously, because, gee, people actually go that speed on a daily basis?  Why do you think most German cars have good brakes whilest most of our home grown cars/trucks do not? Different design/market focus. I do NOT want a car designed with 0 to 60, 1/4 mile, slalom, and 75mph speed limit as the primary focus. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> ...and too big an engine with too much horsepower too...aye carumba, what a piece of ****.


Do you know why Vettes don't sell well in other countries? Most countries have annual registration based on engine displacement.

GT3 with a NA version of the M64 block puts out almost the same HP as the Vette, and didn't need a 5 gazzilion liter engine to do so. 

What's so great about a giant engine that can put out the same amount of HP as most German sports cars with engine half its size? :dunno:

And yes, the above statement earned me the "techno chauvanist" title at another board that some of us frequent. :bigpimp:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> But, but...how can the C6 be outstanding? It wasn't designed for the .de market  and it doesn't have a proper steering wheel. :tsk:


You are telling me that driving a car with big HP with a steering wheel where the thumb hooks are in the WRONG locations doesn't p*ss you off? Whenever I drive rental cars of the domestic kind, I am reminded of the fact why I do not buy GM/U.S. Ford products. Why can't they get it into their thick heads that that is not the proper driving position.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

rumratt said:


> > Do you know why Vettes don't sell well in other countries? Most countries
> > have annual registration based on engine displacement.
> 
> So if you move there, then your argument would begin to have some merit.
> ...


I have an EE degree, and am a certified nerd who is into well engineered products. 

Take the whole Dell versus IBM T42 laptops. The Dell is bigger (size wise), faster (better performance), yet over all just isn't well put together. I have never said that Dell is a bad value. BUT, the IBM uses carbon fiber Tatanium composite shells so that the overall casing is small with the same strength as the gigantic Tupperware Dell casing. The IBM has things like keyboard light that at first might seem trivial to a user until he tries to work in a dark plane cabin. And the keyboard (the steering wheel analogy) is second to none. When you use a laptop (drive a car), the keyboard (the steering wheel), is the link to the machine.

The Vette uses a bigger engine to get same HP, which I consider cheating from an engineering stand point. It doesn't impress me that the engineers can get 400HP out of a basic giant motor. It's impressive when the engineers got 333HP out of a 3.2 liter SIX cylinder motor with individual throttle bodies.

The lift issue is inexcusable and indefensible. So what if it only shows up at 100+ speed, isn't the Vette a sports car capable of 175~180 top speed? What's high speed without stability?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> :jack:


Finished yet?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Finished yet?


In which post did I attach you personally? 

I thought we were having a normal conversation? :dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> In which post did I attach you personally?
> 
> I thought we were having a normal conversation? :dunno:


 It wasn't meant as an attack, and I apologize if it came off that way. We've had this debate a number of times before and nothing has changed. You like what you like, and don't like what you don't like and there's no problem with that. The extent of your justifications and rationalizations for your views/feelings about it read like verbal masturbation to me and that's what's with the :jack:


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Do you know why Vettes don't sell well in other countries? Most countries have annual registration based on engine displacement.
> 
> GT3 with a NA version of the M64 block puts out almost the same HP as the Vette, and didn't need a 5 gazzilion liter engine to do so.
> 
> ...


 Different engine configurations. The vette's OHV while BMW et al use DOHC engines. The OHV design allows for lower building cost, lower center of gravity, less moving parts, less weight, etc. Oh, and it also gets 29mpg. BTW, I believe it was Lingenfelter that turbocharged a C5 and left the aerodynamics unchanged because they were good for ~200mph speeds. I seriously doubt they would take a step backwards in developing the C6.

I hate American cars, but I have to give credit where it's due.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Stuka said:


> The Vette uses a bigger engine to get same HP, which I consider cheating from an engineering stand point. It doesn't impress me that the engineers can get 400HP out of a basic giant motor. It's impressive when the engineers got 333HP out of a 3.2 liter SIX cylinder motor with individual throttle bodies.


BFD, you don't think Chevy can do that if they wanted to live with a torqueless wonder? That "big" engine still gets 30 mpg at 80 mph on the freeway. It doesn't have the same technology as your ideal engine, but it has technology.

You're welcome to your opinion, but so am I. I read through your comments, and frankly you have an elitist mentality bordering on ignorance regarding this particular subject. BS like the steering wheel hooks are minor nits that any decent driver would care less about and just drive around it.  I never even noticed that nor do I even care, what crap! You need to climb down off your arrogant high horse.

You have every right to set the criteria for making your own purchase decision, but don't try to spin your overly anal engineering theories like you're Michael Schumacher or something. :tsk: There's more than one way to skin a cat and then you haven't even considered the historical culture aspects of the the marques, which greatly influences their engineering decisions.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Stuka said:


> You know I think that the CGT sucks too.  It would have been a much closer Enzo competitor had they not cut the roof and put it a proper better than BMW SMGIII sequential box, but they chose to make it a poseur cab. :thumbdwn:
> 
> I explained why thumb hooks are important, all German sports cars have it, heck, all F cars have it too, or the Lambo, or the Elise, or just about everybody who builds sports cars. If you can't see why that kind of steering wheel hinders ones enjoyment in driving a car that's attached to it, then there's nothing more to say to that.
> 
> ...


The GT has no electronic nannies, either, and I somehow doubt you are going to get a GT2 to exceed the 212 mph top speed of the Ford.

It's fine to like German cars better than American cars. If you want to blind yourself to the advantages of vehicles produced Over Here and pay more for the same performance, that's your business. Of course, if convincing yourself that the 911 Turbo somehow has a "more advanced" engine than the LS2 or LS6, despite the fact that it makes a measly 19 hp per valve, while the LS2 and LS6 make 25 hp per valve, justifies the extra cost, that's fine, too.

Not sure what the unlimited top speed of the M5 is.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JST said:


> The GT has no electronic nannies, either, and I somehow doubt you are going to get a GT2 to exceed the 212 mph top speed of the Ford.
> 
> It's fine to like German cars better than American cars. If you want to blind yourself to the advantages of vehicles produced Over Here and pay more for the same performance, that's your business. Of course, if convincing yourself that the 911 Turbo somehow has a "more advanced" engine than the LS2 or LS6, despite the fact that it makes a measly 19 hp per valve, while the LS2 and LS6 make 25 hp per valve, justifies the extra cost, that's fine, too.
> 
> Not sure what the unlimited top speed of the M5 is.


If you don't think the M64 block from the GT1 race car in use in the Turbo, GT2, and the GT3 is way more advanced than any engine from GM... :dunno:

Which new car under 100K on the market right now, fern or domestic, has the dry sump oiling system?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Stuka said:


> Which new car under 100K on the market right now, fern or domestic, has the dry sump oiling system?


And this is important because no one ever figured out how to have great racing success without a dry sump? :tsk:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> And this is important because no one ever figured out how to have great racing success without a dry sump? :tsk:


I just use this:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

JST said:


> I just use this:


 :bustingup :bustingup :str8pimpi


----------



## pdz (Nov 17, 2002)

Stuka said:


> If you don't think the M64 block from the GT1 race car in use in the Turbo, GT2, and the GT3 is way more advanced than any engine from GM... :dunno:
> 
> Which new car under 100K on the market right now, fern or domestic, has the dry sump oiling system?


i wonder how the c6z06 would do running the GT class at lemans compared with the 911gt3r cars.

anyway, i recognize your issue with the steering wheel but it's a lot more likely to get used to driving that (for me) than learning to own an SMG car. i won't do that until i absolutely have to and have no more choices on the matter. i'll bet learning how to modulate throttle with finger tapping is a lot more involved and distracting than learning how to use a new steering wheel.


----------

